# First time w/ Pork Belly



## heyer5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Alright, here goes nothing.  I'm not sure when I'm tackling this, but I've been told that a relative is picking up a pork belly that he wants me to smoke.  I've never done it, and I lack the equipment to really "cold" smoke, has I run a WSM.

Looking for opinions on curing (assuming you cure it, but maybe that's only for cold smoking?)

Temp to run - I'm not sure how low I can run my smoker and still get smoke (I don't have an AMNPS)

How long does it take/or what IT are you looking for (again, not cold smoking).

And, oh, just about everything and anything else I need to know about?


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 9, 2015)

U must cure for it to bacon.  After its cured it is salt meat and after it is smoked it is bacon.    I cute mine out using Tq or a wet cure.   After the proper cute time I wash it off and soak it at least a half hour  the. A fry test to make sure it's not to salty. If it is I soak it some more.   Put in frig for 24 hours So it will dry and take the smoke better. I put it in the smoke for 12 hrs at between 115 and 120 for sure not over 130 I don't want the fat to render out.   I don't cook my bacon so the meat never gets over about 105 or 110.  Cooking comes when I get ready to eat it


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome info, thank you!  I feel like I'm going to have a bit of an undertaking coming my way!

I'm wondering if I should just go order an AMNPS or the like and cold smoke it?  I highly doubt I'll be able to keep my WSM that low in temp, and as you said, fat rendering probably wouldn't be good :)


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I use a mes with cold smoker kit because I can't produce smoke below 189 in my smoker with the cold smoke kit I can. Might  want to orde on u have time depending on what way u cure dry or wet u have at least 7 to 10 days befor u will need it


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Hank - I can produce smoke with mine under 189, but I'd be lighting like 2 coals, and have unlit ones, with a chunk of wood, and cross my fingers!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 9, 2015)

Bearcarver has a couple of great tutorials for bacon here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index

Keeping smoke going at low temperatures is hard in a WSM. I'd buy an AMNPS from Todd Johnson; it's just so much easier.

For curing, you can do a dry cure, or use Pops wet cure method; that works great and is simple & easy also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

Just follow the instructions, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 9, 2015)

I've used both pops wet cure and bears step by step and they are both very very good. Hard to say witch ion I like best so sometimes I do it one way and then I will do it the other next time.


----------

